# Heading to Maui Lea in Maui in 3 weeks....



## Marcia3641 (Apr 13, 2014)

I've traveled for years solo and now two of my friends are finally joining me in 3 weeks on my first visit to Maui :whoopie:. Already got my reservation for the car rental which I've cancelled and re-booked every time the priced dropped. 

Looking for some recommendations on things to do while we're here. We will be there 4 days in total and I am hoping to spend some time relaxing but I have a feeling they are going to want to go everywhere since this is their first time to Hawaii where I've been to Hawaii 3 time just not Maui.

Marcia


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2014)

We own at Maui Hill, hope you love it there as much as we do. 

Since we went every year for years we just like to relax while we're there.  Our favorite beach is the one in front of what is now the Makena Beach and Golf Resort.  It's a bit of a drive, but worth it.

Some things we like to do:
-  Spend at least a day in Lahaina
-  Drive upcountry to Makawao
-  Drive up to the Tedeschi winery

There are lots of other things you can do depending on what you like, and how much driving you want to do.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 14, 2014)

Take your friends to see Warren and Annabelle one evening.  It is one of the most enjoyable shows on Maui.  It is a Magic Show but quite different than others we've seen.  Small theater and lots of fun.


----------



## tante (Apr 15, 2014)

are you looking for nature stuff?


----------



## Marcia3641 (Apr 15, 2014)

tante said:


> are you looking for nature stuff?



We luv exploring nature.


----------



## mauitraveler (Apr 16, 2014)

If you have time before your trip, you might want to look at these guide books for suggestions on activities during a short stay on Maui:  Frommer's, Foder's, or Maui Revealed.  There are a lot of things to see and do on Maui, but you do not want to over-do, especially since you're looking forward to relaxing and enjoying some down time!  Please let us know what else you're interested in, i.e. shopping, hiking, snorkeling, zip-lining, "foodie" tour?


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 17, 2014)

Marcia,

FYI, no need to cancel every reservation if you find a lower price.  Just modify the existing one.  That way, you won't have a hundred confirmations and cancellations. 

As far as things to do, as you know there are a ton of things to do.  I love Warren & Annabelle's but it's in Lahaina, which is 20-40 minutes from Kihei (depending on traffic).  

Iao Needle is nice, especially if it's really hot or if you're sunburned. 

I wouldn't do the Road to Hana with only 4 days on island; there's too many other things to do that don't take all day.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2014)

Gosh, with just 4 days, I agree with the others that the Hana drive is out. You'll just barely be un-jetlagged when it's time to head back home. My recommendation: A day snorkeling- either in your own right at Kaanapali 'Black Rocks', or a Molokini boat trip. I don't think this is 'whale season', so that bonus is probably not an option. 

How about an early start and a bicycle trip coasting down Haleakala? You'll be up anyway. 

You and your friends should spend a beach day. That's what Hawaii is all about.

An afternoon in Lahaina, wandering around, a nice harborside dinner with a mai-tai before taking in the magic show and heading back to Kihea would just about cap it off.

If you have plans for a luau, get reservations early- before you go. They fill up and you'll be left out if you wait.

In 4 days, you'll just get a taste, and whet your friends appetite to return. Next time, plan a longer stay.

Jim


----------



## Marcia3641 (Apr 19, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> If you have plans for a luau, get reservations early- before you go. They fill up and you'll be left out if you wait. Jim



Do you have any recommendations on which Luau we should book?


----------



## Marcia3641 (Apr 19, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> Marcia,
> 
> FYI, no need to cancel every reservation if you find a lower price.  Just modify the existing one.  That way, you won't have a hundred confirmations and cancellations.



Duhhhhh  why didn't I think of that. thx


----------



## Marcia3641 (Apr 19, 2014)

mauitraveler said:


> Please let us know what else you're interested in, i.e. shopping, hiking, snorkeling, zip-lining, "foodie" tour?



A foodie tour sounds very interesting... any recommendations?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2014)

Marcia3641 said:


> Do you have any recommendations on which Luau we should book?



http://www.oldlahainaluau.com/ There are others. Google 'Maui luau reviews'.

I know this makes you do a lot more driving between Kihea and Lahaina/Ka'anapali area, but that's where most of the tourist 'action' is.


----------



## mauitraveler (Apr 19, 2014)

Marcia3641 said:


> A foodie tour sounds very interesting... any recommendations?



Go to: http://tourdafood.com   If you and your friends take the tour, please be sure to let us know your opinion of the tour!

I also vote for the Old Lahaina Luau as recommended by Passepartout!


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 19, 2014)

Marcia3641 said:


> Duhhhhh  why didn't I think of that. thx



You're certainly not the only one.  I didn't think of it until 25 or so cancellations later.  

Specifically, here's what I do. 

1) The minute I know the dates for my trip, I reserve a car.  I usually stick with National or Alamo, as I've had no issues with them.  Usually it's too early to use coupons, discounts, but it's a starting point.  I'll call this Reservation A. If booked enough in advance, it's usually a decent rate.  Rarely, but on occasion (like the time when we traveled to Phoenix in what turned out to be a big NASCAR race weekend), the price never got better than this one.

2) Every 3 weeks or so, I'll check again, making sure I clear out my cookies before I do, to ensure I'm not getting manipulated pricing.  I'll enter a variety of corporate and discount codes to see what gets me the best price, making sure that I consider all vehicle types. (I've rented a minivan before when it was the cheapest option.) 

Costco and Entertainment are two codes I always search.  If you don't have codes to use, check out the forums at FatWallet.com. They list publicly available corporate codes anyone can use, such as Walmart or Delta. I save my friend several hundred bucks using this method when she waited until the last minute to book a Spring Break trip. 

3) If I find a lower price, which I'll call "B," I'll stop right before I have to click to confirm it. Then I find Reservation A's email and click to modify that reservation.  I enter the information I used for B, then make sure that modified A matches B.  If it does, I go ahead and confirm A and x out of B entirely.

As time goes on, and more coupons become available (e.g. Entertainment coupons), I repeat this. 

4) Always, the week before I travel I check out the rental car's websites and check on their Hot Deal or Last Minute Clearances.


----------



## Marcia3641 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Getting ready to head out to the airport


----------



## daventrina (May 13, 2014)

gnipgnop said:


> Take your friends to see Warren and Annabelle one evening.  It is one of the most enjoyable shows on Maui.  It is a Magic Show but quite different than others we've seen.  Small theater and lots of fun.



We'd skip that and go to Ulalena http://www.ulalena.com/

For a magic show we preferred Kupanaha http://www.kupanaha.com/


----------



## Icc5 (May 14, 2014)

*Goat Cheese*



Luanne said:


> We own at Maui Hill, hope you love it there as much as we do.
> 
> Since we went every year for years we just like to relax while we're there.  Our favorite beach is the one in front of what is now the Makena Beach and Golf Resort.  It's a bit of a drive, but worth it.
> 
> ...


Another thing we found (I think it was not to far from winery) was a goat farm that also made products like a great cheesecake which had a very smooth and mild flavor.  We had my 23 year old son and his girlfriend with us and they also enjoyed this experience plus your above suggestions.
Bart


----------

